# H70---> Lüfter drosseln



## TRIdimention (2. Juni 2011)

*H70---> Lüfter drosseln*

Hi,
habe bei mir die Corsaier H70 verbaut welche von anfang an mit den beigelgeten Widerständenden gedroselt habe. aber irgendwie sind die trotzdem ECHT LAUT 
kann man die irgndwie drosseln?
mein mainboard : gigabyte ga-870a-ud3

die pumpe ist am pwr:fan angeschlossen und die beiden lüfter mit wiederstand und Y-splitter am unerteren ganz normalen fan connector. 
laut corsair sollte man aber die beiden lüfter en den cpu_fan conector anschließen und die pumpe an irgendein ganz normalen connector oder glaub den pwr_fan connector.
ist das prizipiell egal, also soll ich das so wie jetzt lassen?

kann man mit dem mainboard überhäupt die drehzahlen der lüfter steuern, und wenn ja muss ich dann gegebenfalls die stromkabel der pumpe und lüfter auf andere fan connector plätze einstecken?


----------



## Jack-Oneill (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: H70---> Lüfter drosseln*

Ich könnte es über das Bios die Drehzahl steuern, weiss nicht wie es bei dir ist.

Zudem habe ich die Orginal Lüfter gleich gegen 2 x SilverStone AP121, 120x120x25mm, 1500rpm, 59.8m³/h, 22.4dB(A) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals ausgetauscht und finde es leise.


----------



## TRIdimention (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: H70---> Lüfter drosseln*

hab grad gemerkt, dass mein sys_2 fan anschluss gar nicht regelt, hab dann die lüfter auf sys-2 fan angeschlossen, und siehe da jetzt drehen beide mit angenehmen 1144 u/min  und sogar schön kühl


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: H70---> Lüfter drosseln*

Solche Fragen bitte im Sammelthread stellen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

